# 10 months old in heat



## Ccora0221 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello not sure if anyone has had this problem but here it goes I have a 10 months old female GSD and she's been in her first heat since January 12 which is well over a month, she stopped bleeding about 2 and a half weeks ago but she's still acting trampy and my Chihuahua will try to mount her( he's neutered) her vulva is not as swollen as it was but she's still welcoming males to mount her. Is this a normal amount of time for a girl to be in heat or should I have her check up. This is the first female I ever had so don't have much experience. Thanks in advance


----------



## Ccora0221 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here's a picture of Luna


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

By...welcoming males to mount her, does this mean she's being bred...?

Or she just "would"? Are your intentions to spay her eventually?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't have experience with this, but just going to say that I think what she means by 'welcoming males to mount her,' she means she's offering them her back end and moving her tail off to the side, then waiting. 
That's what our lab did when she went into heat for the first time after we found her. (She was spayed as soon as it was safe to do so).


----------



## Ccora0221 (Aug 27, 2012)

She turns her back and moves tail to side offering herself. I,m planning to breed her one time before spaying but not until she's at least 2 years old.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Are you here in the US?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Females can be in heat for varying times.... and their hormones do not return to normal for about 2 months.
I always recommend though that if you are worried, consider discussing the issue with your veterinarian.

As to when to spay and/or breeding your female, you will get strong opinions from people.


----------



## Ccora0221 (Aug 27, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Are you here in the US?


I'm in Puerto Rico


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

What proves that she's worthy of breeding? 

If you want to breed her before you spay her because you think it's healthy for them to have one litter, let me just tell you - that's a big, fat, debunked myth.


----------



## Ccora0221 (Aug 27, 2012)

Konotashi said:


> What proves that she's worthy of breeding?
> 
> If you want to breed her before you spay her because you think it's healthy for them to have one litter, let me just tell you - that's a big, fat, debunked myth.


is not whether she's worthy or not and is not because of the myth that is healthy. i want a litter from her before i spay her.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Good luck finding homes for the pups out of your untitled, non-health tested bitch. 
Hopefully they don't all wind up in the shelter after they pass their 'cute puppy phase' and spend the last moments of their lives in fear in a cold, concrete room before being killed by a stranger. 

Hopefully she doesn't have any complications and dies because you just wanted some puppies.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Please remember the rules of the board..... #1 and #2 involve being courteous and respectful.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

To the OP..... feel free to search this forum for "should i breed my dog" and "things to look for in a responsible breeder."

We would love to see some pictures and a bit about yourself and your dog in the introductions and welcome forum!


----------



## Ccora0221 (Aug 27, 2012)

Konotashi said:


> Good luck finding homes for the pups out of your untitled, non-health tested bitch.
> Hopefully they don't all wind up in the shelter after they pass their 'cute puppy phase' and spend the last moments of their lives in fear in a cold, concrete room before being killed by a stranger.
> 
> Hopefully she doesn't have any complications and dies because you just wanted some puppies.


 first of all my bitch has been checked up by the vet since she was born second of all I got all her papers and pedigree so I'm not as clueless as you might think and third of all I'm not getting rid of the puppies
I'm staying with all of the puppies. I have 3 fenced in acres farm for them to run around and I have the money to provide anything they might need. Next time ask more info before you pass judgement on a person specially if you don't have a clue of what's going on or what's going to happen


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Ccora0221 said:


> first of all my bitch has been checked up by the vet since she was born second of all I got all her papers and pedigree so I'm not as clueless as you might think and third of all I'm not getting rid of the puppies
> I'm staying with all of the puppies. I have 3 fenced in acres farm for them to run around and I have the money to provide anything they might need. Next time ask more info before you pass judgement on a person specially if you don't have a clue of what's going on or what's going to happen


Even if she has 13 pups? What if they all gt HD or some other health issues that are expensive to treat? 
And health checks mean hips/elbows/DM/etc. Not just a wellness check. 
Pedigree/papers mean next to nothing, depending on what dogs are in the pedigree. 

Checking out before I get banned.


----------



## Ccora0221 (Aug 27, 2012)

Konotashi said:


> Even if she has 13 pups? What if they all gt HD or some other health issues that are expensive to treat?
> And health checks mean hips/elbows/DM/etc. Not just a wellness check.
> Pedigree/papers mean next to nothing, depending on what dogs are in the pedigree.
> 
> Checking out before I get banned.


Yes I have means and the money to take care of all of them


----------



## Ccora0221 (Aug 27, 2012)

do you want to see my personal and business checking accounts so you can make sure i can?i'm just saying , not trying to be disrespectful


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

The likeliness that 10-12siblings are all going to get along are slim to none. What happens when two bitches want to tear each other apart? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ccora0221 (Aug 27, 2012)

At the end of the day if I decide or not to breed my dog is MY business, I posted a simple question in here, and it wasn't about breeding or not my dog. Answer the question if you want and STOP getting in people's business. I'm going to leave it at that.


----------

